# The End Is Nigh! A Zombie Apocalypse Party



## Strive To Resist (Sep 12, 2009)

Hey guys!

This idea popped into my head a few weeks ago while I was sitting about drinking with family and friends. I figured I'd wait until I was sober to see if I still thought it was a good idea, and well, I've been poking through this forum for inspiration for about a week now. I figured it was about time I open up a thread.

This is going to be my second post so I'm going to have to edit in the links or add them afterward. Sorry!

I have a few ideas to kick start the process, but nothing is more helpful than consulting the expertise of fellow forum members.  I've already found a few old threads from 2009/2010 ala Pennywize and JahRah. With the addition of shows like the Walking Dead since then I figured that we could compile some more ideas. 

I love the idea of sending out invitations as letters with an authentic CDC letterhead and maybe following up with video footage of an outbreak.

I had the idea of introducing the virus to the party via *filled cupcakes*. You bite into a scrumptious cake and find yourself staring into an *oozing green center* _Resource_ and bam - *you're infected*. I'm sure we could then spread the infection throughout the party in the form of a game, although I'm not sure exactly how yet. Maybe even a prize for Most Contagious as well as Sole Survivor? 

If I can scrape together the time and cash and depending on the size of the party (undetermined at this point) I'd love to give out *survival kits* as prizes or party favors. I'd include a pocket first aid kit, pocket flashlight, maybe a junior water bottle (like 8oz), some jerkey, maybe toilet paper... haha. Most of these things I could get from Oriental Trading or a 99-cent store.

I thought it might be cool to choose a specialty drink for the night (maybe *toxic waste* shooters _Resource_) and serve it in *test tubes* _Resource_ and some kind of punch served from a *toxic waste drum* _Resource_. Maybe serve drinks in *salvaged mason jars* if I can afford them?

I thought maybe the prizes ought to pertain to real life survival as well, like maybe a *decent multi-tool* _Resource_, *a full-sized first aid kit* _Resource_, *or a "bug-out" bag* _Resource_).

Wow, I sat down here with barely any ideas and now they're just flowing out! I'll just get this posted and keep brainstorming so that you guys can help. 


Due to unforeseen circumstances, this event has been postponed until *Halloween 2014*.


----------



## pumpkinpie (Jul 9, 2011)

This is the same direction we are going!!!! Can't wait to bounce ideas back and fourth 
Heres my thread link...


http://www.halloweenforum.com/party-ideas-experiences-recipes/125434-zombies.html


----------



## Queen Of Spades (Jun 7, 2013)

Sounds like a lot of fun!


----------



## matrixmom (Oct 29, 2010)

All those ideas sound great. But what if people dont want a cupcake? You will have to think about that one. (but then again I tend to overthink things)


----------



## Strive To Resist (Sep 12, 2009)

I haven't really got any friends I can think of who would refuse a cupcake... But I guess I could make them mini two biters. If anyone refuses a two biter at the beginning of a party before any food is even served then they must be a party pooper and they can ride their broom home! Lol. 

In reality all they need to do is break the cupcake open, which is probably what I'll tell my two diabetic guests to do.


----------



## Windborn (Oct 10, 2011)

We are doing a zombie theme this year as well. The only game I have so far is "shoot the zombie" where there will be a zombie poster on the wall and you shoot a suction dart at them while blindfolded. Best head shot wins!

I want to do some sort of infection game. Hadn't thought about cupcakes though! Was playing with having a few zombies, a few hunters and the rest of the guests human. You can't tell anyone what you are at first. Zombies would infect humans and turn them into zombies by either tapping them or some such method. If the guest a zombie taps is a hunter though, the zombie is dead! Prizes for the last surviving human and the most infectious zombie. Still trying to figure out the details - would love ideas!


----------



## pumpkinpie (Jul 9, 2011)

We considered doing a zombie hide and seek...

The seeker...zombie, would hunt out the other guests. As each guests gets found (infected) they join the horde of zombies (seekers) till only one guest remains. Last survivor wins 

We are also doing a Survival Scavenger Hunt

Our prizes for the SH will be bloody "Im fine" tees (tutorial on my thread) and if we do the Hide and Seek we will either give a survival (candy) pack or a "break glass in case of zombies" weapon box


----------



## fennyann (Sep 6, 2012)

We did a Zombie theme last year and it turned out great! I will have to gather up some pictures to show everyone.


----------



## Strive To Resist (Sep 12, 2009)

Windborn said:


> I want to do some sort of infection game. Hadn't thought about cupcakes though! Was playing with having a few zombies, a few hunters and the rest of the guests human. You can't tell anyone what you are at first. Zombies would infect humans and turn them into zombies by either tapping them or some such method. If the guest a zombie taps is a hunter though, the zombie is dead! Prizes for the last surviving human and the most infectious zombie. Still trying to figure out the details - would love ideas!


The idea I've been toying with/enjoy most is a type of card game. It's a combination of two ideas I'd seen in other forum threads years old, one from here but I don't remember which, and another one on a different website. For the most part, it goes like this:

As guests arrive they'll be given one of several *weapons cards* with varying types and levels of weapons (perhaps on a *souvenir lanyard* - I think these would be a hit as I have quite a few friends who work for Amazon and are required to wear their badges on breakaway lanyards, but we'll see because it could get pricey depending on the size of the party). After most of the guests are accounted for, I'll hand out the cupcakes, one or two contaminated with the *zombie virus*. The one or two lucky guests who get infected would then trade in their weapons cards for a *zombie card* (also depicting random strength levels), and the game begins.

The zombies' goal is to feed on the humans, and the humans' goal is obviously to survive. To feed on a human a zombie must *challenge* the human by using their zombie card. The human would retaliate with their weapon card. If the weapon card's level *exceeds* the zombie card's level, then the *zombie is killed* and the *human survives* for the time being. If the zombie card's level exceeds the weapon card's level, then the *human is turned*. The zombie then *gives* their fresh kill their *original* zombie card and returns to me for a *new* zombie card. The game will continue this way until there is only *one remaining survivor*.

There are a few things I haven't decided yet:


Whether the replacement zombie card will always be a higher level, or if it will be random from a shuffled deck
Whether the survivors will be able to trade in their lower level weapons cards for higher level ones
If so, what are the terms of the trade in (number of kills, like experience points)
Whether the higher level cards will break after a number of kills (so that if some lucky duck gets an epic level weapon at the door they won't automatically win)
Whether to include a master weapons card that can kill any zombie, just to insure that there will be a survivor in the end
Whether to allow the zombie virus to be wiped out (ie the last zombie is killed) or how to prevent it
Whether to allow the zombies to keep trying to kill the winner until there's a stalemate (IE there would be a prize for last human standing, but technically a zombie could be the winner of the game by wiping out the human race - this way the virus lottery winners still have a chance at winning)

I do know however that I'd keep track of the number of kills/challenges going on. There would be a prize for the zombie with the most successful challenges (humans turned), a prize for the human who survived the most zombie challenges, and a prize for the last human standing. (Just because one human survived the most encounters doesn't mean they survive all the way to the end - hiding and dodging challenges might be a good strategy.)


----------



## matrixmom (Oct 29, 2010)

Its sounds like a really fun game. I would just have a human (last one standing winner) and last standing zombie winner. It sounds like you are going to keep track of all this and not enjoy yourself. Now, there might be some players that wont play. So they might win because they never played. Just thought.

idea #2
Maybe 2 players (with lower level cards) are allowed to play against a higher level zombie. Levels out the playing field if the zombie card keeps going to a higher and higher level.

Idea #3
How about having a vaccine card? Either helps humans survive without being attacked, or converts a zombie back to human if he tries to attack a human and the human has a vaccine card.

These are just more ideas to drive you to crazy town. But I would love to hear more on your game...I might modify it to my party this year. My friends are a bunch of simpletons! lol  Cant make too complicated.


----------



## Strive To Resist (Sep 12, 2009)

So it's been quite a while since I've updated this thread. A lot of things in my life went haywire and, long story short, I can't afford to host an event. At the least I can't afford to host an event at a caliber that it deserves. Therefore, I've decided to revise my plans to throw this party for next year in 2014. I figured it's better that way anyhow, because I get a whole year to find great props, I get to shop the after-Halloween sales, brainstorm some more. Plus, next year's Halloween falls on a Friday, so I can actually throw the party on Halloween. I've convinced myself that it will be better this way.  


In order to keep this post a little more on track, though, here is an idea I've been playing with:

I saw that Bathroom thread floating around a few months ago and have been thinking about how to decorate a bathroom for a Zombie Apocalypse theme. I started playing with the idea of turning it into a sort of bunker, like a survivor's safe house. I figured I would pick up some MRE's to leave on the counter, maybe with one open, prepared and half-eaten. Open, sparse and disheveled first aid kit on the floor. Bloody gauze in the trashcan. Some shotgun shells on the floor by the sink and ammo boxes stacked up in the corner. I could put a sleeping bag and lumpy pillow in the bathtub with the curtain half-drawn, and paint tally marks on the tile or something.

What do you think?


----------

